# For when the TT isn't quick enough WITH NEW PICS



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I realize this isn't a TT but you probably don't see to many of these driving around so I thought I'd share.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 26, 2009)

It may be quicker in a straight line but being American I but it doesn't go round corners like your TT :wink:

Nice looking car though and I bet sounds fantastic.

ps how many gallons to the mile does it do? :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh yea it doesn't like corners. It gets about 8 miles to the gallon.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ecko2702 said:


> Oh yea it doesn't like corners. It gets about 8 miles to the gallon.


Very nice but are you sure it isnt 8 gallons to the mile :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

haha no mate the worst it ever had was about 3 miles to the gallon but thats when you drive it hard. That why its a garage queen and comes out a few times a year.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

A bit of muscle ...  Does it have a small or big block..?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

It's a small block, a 350 to be exact. It's funny I live in the US but I hate American cars unless its a muscle car.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

I have always wanted a 426 hemi Charger (68 of course) There was a 440 for £39000 on Ebay :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea I can't believe how much they cost over there, but then again they were every really for sale over there.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Have a look at this --- http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=120329


----------

